# Ct chest with PE protocol



## krishna.k (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

Can we coed 71275(CTA) for the documentation of the report states ct chest with pe protocal with 3d reoconstructions.

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## Mouf1818 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes you can code it as a cta chest since it states that 3d recons were done.  It needs to state this to be coded as a cta chest.

Amber, CPC


----------



## kavitha.senthil (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pe Protocol*

YES CT CHEST WITH IV CONTRAST+3D RECONSTRUCTION FOR PE PROTOCOL CAN BE CODED AS 71275

Thanks,
Kavitha S CPC


----------



## krishna.k (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,
Is there any official evidance for this.

Krishna


----------



## KrisB (Mar 12, 2009)

*CTA info sources*

I was just researching this myself and found info on the ACR website:

http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...2003/ComputedTomographicAngiographyDoc10.aspx

If you have a CPT 2009 Professional Edition it references CPT Assistant July 2001 along with several other CPT Assistant articles. 

Hope that helps.  

Kris, CPC


----------



## Saratkumar.Golla@omegahms.com (Oct 25, 2017)

*Ct chest pe protocal;*

Hi,

I am Sarath. I have clarification regarding CT Chest PE Protocal procedure.

Can we code Symtoms for CT Chest PE Protocal procedure OR we should Conditions.


----------

